# Equipment Operators



## wilcox (Nov 3, 2011)

How do companies find operators for skid loaders, loaders and trucks for temporary winter work?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have excavation companies that lay guys off in the winter work for us. Works great.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

look for retired operators, farm hands that have time


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Two very good options above. That's all I ever did. Be careful of the ones that come to your office claiming if it got wheels or tracks they can run it. lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Two very good options above. That's all I ever did. Be careful of the ones that come to your office claiming if it got wheels or tracks they can run it. lol


What is the matter with that???

And the line is: If it has wheels, tracks, or floats, I can drive the **** out of it...

I don't do planes... LOL :laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Texas border.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Texas border.


That's for shovel peeps lol.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the matter with that???


Nothing at all? Especially if you have a concrete and/or asphalt crew that need work, Lol! A buddy of mine used to take the prospective employee into the yard after the interview and have them tell him if the Cat 950 (wheel loader) was ready for snow? Most would say yes, some would walk around it once or twice and look it over or even go underneath and look for leaks and check fluid levels then say "Yes". Very few would say "you need to take the teeth off the bucket" -they got the job.

A few years back an employee did not remove them and stripped the asphalt up and whacked the crap out of the curbing in a grocery store lot multiple times. He was lazy, in a hurry and a moron (And also unemployed afterwards :hammerhead: )


----------

